# Fenetres magnetiques (Like Windows7)



## Makime (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Je viens de passer sous MAC il y a un moi. Bon je ne refais pas mon résumé c'est déjà fait sur ce même forum. D'ailleurs merci à tous !

Il ne me manque plus qu'une petite fonctionnalité de Windows qui me tenait à coeur. C'est le fait de pouvoir coller les fenêtres des applications sur le haut pour mettre en "pleine écran", coller sur la gauche pour prendre 50% de l'ecran sur la gauche et coller sur la droite pour l'avoir sur 50% sur la droite.

Alors je sais que sous Linux j'avais un package pour faire cela mais sous MAC je ne trouve pas, donc je m'en remets à vous du coup 

Merci encore à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2013)

Avec *BetterSnapTool* tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir, mais ce n'est pas gratuit...

- https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bettersnaptool/id417375580?mt=12&ign-mpt=uo=4
- Bloom CréationBetter Snap Tool pour Mac Os X, le Snap à la mode Windows 7 | Bloom Création

Et ta demande aurait plus judicieuse dans... *Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation*


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Non, pas du tout, il s'agit bien du fonctionnement de Max OS X, plus exactement de sa personnalisation et pas de bureautique ou assimilé. En conséquence, on déménage vers "Customisation", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Makime (5 Octobre 2013)

Le Snap Windows !!!! c'est le theme que je recherchais je trouvais pas comment chercher ça !

et finalement c'est gratuit en prenant juste Better touchtool  (et c'est bourré d'option en plus si jamais je me penche dessus le TrackPad va devenir un outil incontournable ^^ma souris servira plus à rien  )

Désolé pour le sujet mal placé ...


----------

